# Suggestion  -  recipe area



## phil_uk (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi

Why is there is not a recipe area where they are sorted into types, where members can add their recipe.  Something like this would be very useful and easy to do with VB i am sure.

just my 2 cent (sorry if this is already included but i couldnt find it the only ones i could find lead else where)

Phil


----------



## phil_uk (Aug 5, 2007)

something like Recipe Mod Database - vBulletin.org Forum


----------



## auntdot (Aug 5, 2007)

Seems like we have another with an agenda here.

Move along, nothing  to see here.


----------



## phil_uk (Aug 5, 2007)

I have no agenda. Just making suggestions based on my small amount of time on here looking for things.  If suggestions are not welcome then i will just use what is available,  for someone who found this to be a very welcoming site i thought i would post my thoughts being a new visitor..... 

I have run many successfull forums in the past and one thing i certainly am not intersted in is assisting or getting involved in anymore,  I am just hear to learn stuff and improve my cooking.  

I only made the suggestion as i thought it would make things easier to find rather than using the search.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 5, 2007)

Phil,
we are a welcoming site. It's just that many have been here from the start and have seen the site grow and come together as you see it. It may seem as if recipes are scattered, but this set up works because we enjoy takling back and forth about a recipe we've posted or you have. It's not just a look up a recipe, cut and paste and leave, yes that can be done, but because we are indeed welcoming, we like to hear others opinions.. Just about all the topics have recipes, desserts,have sub topics for cakes,pies etc. There is meats, fish eggs, pasta,grains... all have thier own recipes..Look around a little more get to know some of us..Ask us questions and keep sharing your opinions..We might not agree, but I hope we all will listen.
kadesma


----------



## Katie H (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi, Phil.  I can understand your initial frustration because I felt much the same when I was a new member.  However, after a little while, I was able to navigate better than I'd imagined in the beginning.

One of the things I do now is, when a thread comes up about a particular dish/recipe, I'll join in the exchange.  If I have a recipe or tip to contribute, I make an effort to also post it in the forum in which it belongs.

That is, if the discussion is about a beef dish or a bread, I'll post my recipe in the discussing thread and, then, in the beef or bread forum.  By doing this, I hope it helps others to locate a specific recipe.

I don't know if others do this, but it's just my way of keeping things sorted out for the person(s) who may be searching.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome to Discuss Cooking, Phil. 

It depends on the page you are viewing. If you want to see a list of topics (to either view or post in), you can view them on this page:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/

When I want to view new topics, I go to the Portal page (blue bar, upper left corner).

If you get stuck or have any questions, just jump in. Folks are very friendly here, & always willing to help.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard.

If we had a separate 'recipes only' forum, that would cry out for subdivisions for desserts,soups, meats, pasta, etc., creating duplicates of existing forums, making navigation more complicated.


----------



## phil_uk (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks for all the comments. i will start to do what katie suggests as it seems like a good idea.


----------



## mitmondol (Aug 7, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard.
> 
> If we had a separate 'recipes only' forum, that would cry out for subdivisions for desserts,soups, meats, pasta, etc., creating duplicates of existing forums, making navigation more complicated.


That's true.
On the other hand, could we have a rewcipe box kind of thing where we could save recipes we really want to keep?
Don't know what it takes to create that, but it works very well at other places! That way no searching needed.
Just a thought.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes, I mentioned something simular a while ago too. I sugested to have a favorits box, but recipe box is also good. Would be nice


----------



## GB (Aug 7, 2007)

The recipe box idea is something that we have been looking into. If and when it is something that we can implement here then we certainly will try to do so.


----------

